# can u become rich doing UBER ?



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there? 
me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
the most i made is 1200 a month 
i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes of course you can. But you won't find out here. You have to go over to MillionaireUberDrivers


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

But, of course!! This formum is full of rideshare drivers who are millionaires! nOT


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes you can become rich driving Uber:
1) Money Laundering previous, illegal wealth
2) Buy winning lotto ticket at 7 eleven between fares 
3) Lose a limb in accident during stage 2, other fully insured driver 100% at fault with dashcam video evidence 
4) intoxicated drug kingpin leaves briefcase stuffed with $100's in your car at 3am


...and many other ways


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


Well are you giving all your customers happy endings?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Depends on how you define "rich," I guess. I am making 20-25 an hour driving in and around Richmond, VA. I drive long enough each day to make at least $100, lately I've been coming home with around $150 between Uber and Lyft. 

One always has to factor in depreciation, gas, maintenance, etc. I am driving a 2018 vehicle that I leased (I'll be financing it) in December, already has 11k on the odometer. 
It boils down to your area, your customer service abilities, and your patience with people. 

GGood luck!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Depends on how you define "rich," I guess. I am making 20-25 an hour driving in and around Richmond, VA. I drive long enough each day to make at least $100, lately I've been coming home with around $150 between Uber and Lyft.
> 
> One always has to factor in depreciation, gas, maintenance, etc. I am driving a 2018 vehicle that I leased (I'll be financing it) in December, already has 11k on the odometer.
> It boils down to your area, your customer service abilities, and your patience with people.
> ...


Don't finance that car. You lease for only as long as have to, then go get a proper loan for a car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Don't finance that car. You lease for only as long as have to, then go get a proper loan for a car.


I had every intention of financing a vehicle, decided to lease this time around for the payments and lack of interest rate. Even prior to driving U/L I have put massive amounts of miles on my car.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Wait. How is leasing practical? Dont they have mileage caps beyond which the extra miles cost a lot?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I had every intention of financing a vehicle, decided to lease this time around for the payments and lack of interest rate. Even prior to driving U/L I have put massive amounts of miles on my car.


Brother love yourself enough to take that leased car back as soon as your able.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Brother love yourself enough to take that leased car back as soon as your able.


Why? I got a great deal on it. Financially it made more sense to lease right now. A lot of people lease with the intention of financing after the term expires.

Don't worry about me. 



Zaarc said:


> Wait. How is leasing practical? Dont they have mileage caps beyond which the extra miles cost a lot?


Not a concern if you finance at the end of the lease period, see above.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Why? I got a great deal on it. Financially it made more sense to lease right now. A lot of people lease with the intention of financing after the term expires.
> 
> Don't worry about me. :smiles:


A lot of people make bad decisions. None of those lease cars make financial sense. I'm sorry for interfering in your business.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A lot of people make bad decisions. None of those lease cars make financial sense. I'm sorry for interfering in your business.


My credit isn't the best at the moment. I was able to get the car that I wanted with reasonable payments and perks for life at the dealership thousands below MSRP, and not paying any interest for three years.

This gives me three years to get my score back up (I had 1.9% APR on my last vehicle) and then find my own financing for the remainder of the amount, not worrying about mileage.

So, yes, it makes sense. People generally do not look at leasing outside of returning the vehicle at the end.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My credit isn't the best at the moment. I was able to get the car that I wanted with reasonable payments and perks for life at the dealership thousands below MSRP, and not paying any interest for three years.
> 
> This gives me three years to get my score back up (I had 1.9% APR on my last vehicle) and then find my own financing for the remainder of the amount, not worrying about mileage.
> 
> So, yes, it makes sense. People generally do not look at leasing outside of returning the vehicle at the end.


Wow I thought you were leasing by the week through hertz or drive time


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Wow I thought you were leasing by the week through hertz or drive time


Hell no, Honda Financial Services


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hell no, Honda Financial Services


My bad man, I seriously thought you were planning to pay like $250/week till December. I run into a lot of people than seem normal but do financially devastating things to themselves.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My bad man, I seriously thought you were planning to pay like $250/week till December. I run into a lot of people than seem normal but do financially devastating things to themselves.


Yeah, no, gimme a little more credit than that 

Sad that people get suckered into deals like that.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You can become rich doing a lot things. How much are you willing to save vs. spend? What are you doing with that savings? The key to becoming rich is to live poorly now and put money away in sound investments. There are a lot of people who live rich lifestyles now but are building a mountain of debt that will haunt them for decades.

Hey I know, let's ask @emdeplam whether a person can get rich driving for Uber. In a brand new car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> You can become rich doing a lot things. How much are you willing to save vs. spend? What are you doing with that savings? The key to becoming rich is to live poorly now and put money away in sound investments. There are a lot of people who live rich lifestyles now but are building a mountain of debt that will haunt them for decades.
> 
> Hey I know, let's ask @emdeplam whether a person can get rich driving for Uber. In a brand new car.


My nickname for that one is facepalm now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The key to becoming rich is to live poorly now and put money away in sound investments. There are a lot of people who live rich lifestyles now but are building a mountain of debt that will haunt them for decades.


That is so true!

When my Significant Other starts to comment on what other people are buying, I point out that you can't know where their money is coming from. All you can see is the level of consumption. In many cases, they borrowed the money for that Mercedes.

When I was driving full time last year, on a big week, I'd gross $500. That's gross revenue, before costs are deducted from it, including using up my car. For tax purposes, I was profitable, but not by a lot.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you just do 1 platform , in this case just Uber( x and xl) and sweat blood, 2000$ a week possible. High ratings, High AR, no cancellation part of the equation. This in a busy market.
2000/7=285 per day, including bonus.
Start time 4 am.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

At NYC minimum pay rate of $27/hr, 40hrs/wk comes to 1080/week, 4320/mo, 51,840/yr.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The following advertising will illustrate just how rich you can get. The $700 monthly is a current bonus and only available for new drivers, didn't want to get your hopes up. The other advertisements are from a different era.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sure you can become a millionaire doing rideshare

Just start out a billionaire


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Silly geese! You can become rich doing Uber. You just have to reverse the equation and prey on them and their customers like a glorious business mantis. If you let them prey on you like a punk you gonna go bankrupt.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


I've made $1180 in 1 week, cash tip nit included. I drove 1400mi. It took 58 hrs. That was last week of February 19.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

yes, IPO


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

One doesn't become rich by driving rideshare. That does not, however, mean that everyone that drives is broke. People drive for many different reasons, not just to scrape to survive. Between my pension, annuity, rental properties, residual earnings, part time contract work and rideshare I earn a decent living. Not having housing payments or other major expenses also help immensely. 

Rideshare wise I average $650-$750 /wk driving part time. (18-26 hrs) That's not as good as it once was, but it works for people like me that use the platforms to stash away money for vacations, etc. 

Money doesn't grow on trees. You need to get out and earn it. Nobody else is going to do that for you.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

define rich


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

CDP said:


> I've made $1180 in 1 week, cash tip nit included. I drove 1400mi. It took 58 hrs. That was last week of February 19.


I hope it was in a Prius, you have $812 in write offs on those 1400 miles, you likely have $90 or so in fuel charges and then there is the value of your time. $1180-90-812=$278 in 58 hours. Your hourly income is $4.79 congratulations, you are rich. Those numbers are actually better than the average Uber and Lyft Driver that earns $3.50 per hour. You are doing it right.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I hope it was in a Prius, you have $812 in write offs on those 1400 miles, you likely have $90 or so in fuel charges and then there is the value of your time. $1180-90-812=$278 in 58 hours. Your hourly income is $4.79 congratulations, you are rich. Those numbers are actually better than the average Uber and Lyft Driver that earns $3.50 per hour. You are doing it right.


Since when does it cost $812 to drive 1400 miles?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

To me, rich is having my money work for me rather than me working for my money. This then allows one free time to pursuit thibgs that one enjoys in life rather than grinding for money. It doesnt have to be millions a year, I can live comfortably off 100k a year. So rich to me is that I can earn 100k a year, minimum through investments, and dont have to work unless I want to. 

So to answer the question with my definition of rich: no, it is impossible to be rich with Uber as you would always need to work for each dollar earned. That's the opposite of rich in my view.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> yes, IPO


Lyft IPO?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


Own a Toyota Prius which will save you on gas likely $10 per $200 income. Drive for Uber and Lyft at the same time and drive 8 hrs minimum. You could make at least $1000 every weeks if you live in big city. I find it is very busy at evening hours from 4 pm to midnight.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

You will know I won the lotto when you read the headline.....

"*Powerball Winner Tragically Dies, Wife says He Fell"*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

CDP said:


> I've made $1180 in 1 week, cash tip nit included. I drove 1400mi. It took 58 hrs. That was last week of February 19.


$20.34 an hour...
At a full time normal job 18 hours would have been time and a half

40 hours x $15 an hour $600
18 hours at time and a half. $405
Total of $1005 and$15 an hour is not hard to find


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Leases have mileage caps. Your "actual earnings" will be less after you pay for the excess miles at the end of your lease. Oh, and you can't write off mileage on your taxes for any leased vehicle.

But back to the topic, I've heard of many a driver working the referral program to earn more than they could even driving.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> To me, rich is having my money work for me rather than me working for my money. This then allows one free time to pursuit thibgs that one enjoys in life rather than grinding for money. It doesnt have to be millions a year, I can live comfortably off 100k a year. So rich to me is that I can earn 100k a year, minimum through investments, and dont have to work unless I want to.
> 
> So to answer the question with my definition of rich: no, it is impossible to be rich with Uber as you would always need to work for each dollar earned. That's the opposite of rich in my view.


First of all, 100k goes a lot further in Texas than it does on the East and West coasts.

Second, to realistically receive a yield of 100k per year, your investment needs to be well over $1 million.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I consider myself rich. Rich is a matter of perspective.

1. I have zero debt except whatever is on my monthly credit card bill that I pay off in full every month.
2. I have plenty of food. Good food too. I eat high quality fruits and vegetables daily, and I've got enough canned food to last a year... I also have a lot of ammunition to defend that food. Many people who make half a million dollars or more each year will be starving if the electric grid goes down, but I'll be just as fat and happy as ever.
3. I own a car. A lot of people in the world do not own a car.
4. I have basically all the luxuries I want. Turns out I don't want that much. Would I be happier if I drove a Farrari than a Ford? No. Would I be happier if I lived in a mansion? No. 

Sheryl Crowe once said it's not having what you want, it's wanting what you got. There's that other cliche, grass is always greener on the other side. People aspire to make more money than they did last year... but did that money actually make them happier? Seems doubtful to me.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


The old saying. Spend less than you Earn.
make your bills as low asap. and Try to make as much as you can.
the lowest i can go is around 1400 a month for my lifestyle. i shoot for 100$ a day however long it takes me to doit.
x 6 days x 4 weeks a month = 2400$ i have now 1k in savings a month, 12k a year. Not rich but can definitely enjoy life and do things on my off time.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Rich, is a relative term.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, rich in debt! My car's worth now is trash and it's only a 2017 model.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> But, of course!! This formum is full of rideshare drivers who are millionaires! nOT


Not full of, but there are certainly some here - I won't name names, but I know for a fact that some posters are.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ftupelo said:


> Not full of, but there are certainly some here - I won't name names, but I know for a fact that some posters are.


There are probably some rideshare drivers who are millionaires... but they probably didn't become millionaires by driving rideshare.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> There are probably some rideshare drivers who are millionaires... but they probably didn't become millionaires by driving rideshare.


That's right, it's from careers outside of rideshare supplemented by rideshare and other income producing assets.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> You can become rich doing a lot things. How much are you willing to save vs. spend? What are you doing with that savings? The key to becoming rich is to live poorly now and put money away in sound investments.


Fair point, but I wouldn't really call that 'getting rich doing Uber', since no part of the getting rich is intrinsically connected to Uber. The Uber part of the equation could be replaced with any generic minimum wage job.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

LAboy said:


> the most i made is 1200 a month


Average 20 hours per week that month?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Fair point, but I wouldn't really call that 'getting rich doing Uber', since no part of the getting rich is intrinsically connected to Uber. The Uber part of the equation could be replaced with any generic minimum wage job.


I personally disagree. Most jobs are really soul sucking and minimum wage jobs tend to be the worst. Minimum wage jobs don't pay enough to be able to afford the necessary quantity of drugs to offset that.

To me, Uber and the other gig jobs is kind of a way of life. One that I greatly prefer over being a wage slave that punches a clock. I once got in a Facebook argument with a childhood friend who wanted the gig economy to be banned... for the usual reasons, low pay, lack of benefits, etc.

I tried to tell this person how if he got his way he would basically destroy my lifestyle, as a person who actually works in the gig economy. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to properly get my message through his socialist skull. He couldn't understand how "a job could be a lifestyle." In his mind, he knows what's best for me, and that means I should be punching a clock somewhere and working a 9 to 5 like him, and sitting at home doing some terribly boring crap with the rest of my time made on that pittance.

The socialists not only hate Uber because it pays low per hour without benefits, but also because you can, if you choose work 80+ hours a week, possibly to even make more than them at their wage jobs. The idea that you could spend more time working, and thus making more money than them, rather than spending the time like they do drinking away their sorrow, is unfair to them.

Sometimes passengers pity me for being a driver, but usually I feel like I'd rather not trade places with them. I often have passengers who tell me they think it is "sad" that I am working on a holiday rather than partying. I don't get a paid day off for a holiday like some of my passengers do, but still I willingly choose to drive on the holidays. The thing is, I actually like driving, and I'm not a partier. It is more fun for me to drive partiers to the party than to party, and as a bonus I actually make money doing it. The only passengers I envy are the ones with beautiful friendships, not the ones who have big houses, glamorous jobs, etc.

I personally think not being bound to a time clock, not working scheduled shifts, etc., makes me much richer. It is quite a luxury to literally be able to make any meeting work at any time.

People joke that with Uber setting your own hours isn't true because you have to work all the time. But it kinda is true. Even if I work 80 or 100 hours a week I can still take off that one hour on that one day to watch a concert my friend is performing in. Sure with wage jobs you can take time off... IF you can get it approved. Usually it seems to be that you can only take time off when the company wants you to. With Uber, when I feel sick I can stop working, or slow down my pace to a level that is acceptable. According to the socialists who hate the gig economy, real jobs let you take sick days too... but the reality is that when I worked a real job I always came to work sick. In theory I could take time off for being sick. In practice doing that sort of thing means your bosses start looking for reasons to fire you and reasons not to promote you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I consider myself rich. Rich is a matter of perspective.
> 
> 1. I have zero debt except whatever is on my monthly credit card bill that I pay off in full every month.
> 2. I have plenty of food. Good food too. I eat high quality fruits and vegetables daily, and I've got enough canned food to last a year... I also have a lot of ammunition to defend that food. Many people who make half a million dollars or more each year will be starving if the electric grid goes down, but I'll be just as fat and happy as ever.
> ...


Luv your post. And if you are healthy, you're richer than any millionaire with a debilitating/fatal disease.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


I gross between 3000-4000 per month but Its lots of work and is hard on the car.


----------



## Kho (Aug 26, 2017)

I calculated after taxes, gas, tires, car washes, and insurance that I make about 11 an hour in Atlanta with a maximum 15 minutes between trips. That's not calculating the cost of my vehicle and it's a hybrid that I can get about 40 mpg with. Calculate the car and you're probably making less than minimum wage. 

You would have to use the networking during rides to make more with Uber with some sort of business you own. I plan on starting a non-profit to network with. That should help me make more money an hour and strive for a philanthropist goal.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No. You cannot get rich. You can't even expect to make as much NET profit as someone working for minimum wage. This is a "gig" for the otherwise unemployable or for the hobbyist willing to substitute the long term value of their car for the immediate income created by this scam.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> First of all, 100k goes a lot further in Texas than it does on the East and West coasts.
> 
> Second, to realistically receive a yield of 100k per year, your investment needs to be well over $1 million.


Correct, and that would be my threshold for what rich is.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Since when does it cost $812 to drive 1400 miles?


IRS deduction for mileage is $.58 per mile. Not saying it costs that, in a luxury car they typically depreciate at $1 per mile. I know, I have owned many.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> If you just do 1 platform , in this case just Uber( x and xl) and sweat blood, 2000$ a week possible. High ratings, High AR, no cancellation part of the equation. This in a busy market.
> 2000/7=285 per day, including bonus.
> Start time 4 am.


What kind of troll you are NYC are the busiest market and in 40 hours online this week with black car I made 10$



Uber1010 said:


> What kind of troll you are NYC are the busiest market and in 40 hours online this week with black car I made 10$


Correction 100$


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

As a driver, I don't find much hope in becoming rich doing rideshare, but its good to earn quick money temporary before a real job, or other needs because of being able to cash out immediately.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> But, of course!! This formum is full of rideshare drivers who are millionaires! nOT


I'm a semi millionaire.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


Depends on which Uber Commercial you watch.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> IRS deduction for mileage is $.58 per mile. Not saying it costs that, in a luxury car they typically depreciate at $1 per mile. I know, I have owned many.


TAX deductions mean nothing except when filing taxes. The only relevant cost is actual expenses. With few exceptions for actual LUX vehicles, the average rideshare vehicle operating expense is only a fraction of that.

If I own a $10k vehicle that I use for rideshare, I drive it 40k miles per year for 2 years, then sell it for $7k before it hits 100k miles, the vehicle depreciation is $1,500 per year, or $0.0375 per mile. Over 1,400 miles the actual depreciation would actually be around $52.50 Assuming a Prius that got 50 mpg, 28 gallons of gas at $3 per gallon = $84. Put away $25 towards the next oil change and stash $20 for your next set of tires and/or maintenance expenses, total operating cost is still only a fraction of your equation. (~ 13 cents per mile)

Am I missing something?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No you are correct, but only on a Prius. Most cars depreciation is actually pretty accurate. That $.58 per mile included gas and maintenance so you don't need to count the fuel. Yes, you can drive a prius for 100k miles and sell at a small loss, not the case with most cars. Try doing that in any american or european car. I bought a BMW 7 Series for $40k years ago, it was 3 years old, 2 years later I drove it 15k and barely got $20k for the car, nothing wrong with it. Car originally was over $80k. That was in a former life when it was raining money during the glory years of mortgage brokerage. I went on to buy 2 Denalis, an escalade and a suburban. Taking advantage of the section 179 accelerated depreciation based on weight.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> No you are correct, but only on a Prius. Most cars depreciation is actually pretty accurate. That $.58 per mile included gas and maintenance so you don't need to count the fuel. Yes, you can drive a prius for 100k miles and sell at a small loss, not the case with most cars. Try doing that in any american or european car. I bought a BMW 7 Series for $40k years ago, it was 3 years old, 2 years later I drove it 15k and barely got $20k for the car, nothing wrong with it. Car originally was over $80k. That was in a former life when it was raining money during the glory years of mortgage brokerage. I went on to buy 2 Denalis, an escalade and a suburban. Taking advantage of the section 179 accelerated depreciation based on weight.


I totally understand the depreciation game, but it sounds like you at least had fun playing it over the years. I hated the financial services industry, but between that and my real estate investments, they sure did make me a shit ton of money. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet to make the cash.

Big vehicles scare the hell out of me, (I absolutely hated our old Yukon Denali) but over the years I've been more a fan of smaller sportier vehicles. 86' corvette, 90' Z twin turbo, 93' Supra TT, 96' SC400, 98' Boxster convertible, 03' G35. Now that I'm old and have slowed down a bit, I drive mostly my 15' 535i, (in Washington) 15' RX350 (in Florida) or really old 06' Type X. (in Hawaii) For work, I drive an old 16' Altima. (LOL, but it's a 100% work car)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Drive a new 2019 Navigator or Escalade with massaging seats and a terrific stereo. It will change your mind. I have driven Sprinters x 2, owned Tesla P90D X, P85D S, and now the ex wife drives the Tesla 3. Gone is my M3 Convertible with a V8, such a fun car. S550, 740i, original gti 1983 was my 2nd car, the first and forever missed was a 1968 Mustang GT, Fire engine red. Was stolen from my high school. Today its a 2010 Prius, gutless soul less wonder, that will probably never die. I do have a good contact at Enterprise exotics, and that is how I get to play in all the new cars every once in a while.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

F[QUOTE="Trafficat said:


> jobs are really soul sucking and minimum wage jobs tend to be the worst.


Most minimum wage jobs are. I worked in Kmart when I was between professional jobs. I knew a long time before most people did that they were in trouble.

OTOH, I had a minimum wage job that I would love to get again. I was sorting and shelving books in a public library. I could walk in hungry and tired, and four hours later, come out refreshed and happy. The occupational hazard was reading on the job.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes, work at the busiest WalMart near you with your Driver Apps on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> TAX deductions mean nothing except when filing taxes. The only relevant cost is actual expenses. With few exceptions for actual LUX vehicles, the average rideshare vehicle operating expense is only a fraction of that.
> 
> If I own a $10k vehicle that I use for rideshare, I drive it 40k miles per year for 2 years, then sell it for $7k before it hits 100k miles, the vehicle depreciation is $1,500 per year, or $0.0375 per mile. Over 1,400 miles the actual depreciation would actually be around $52.50 Assuming a Prius that got 50 mpg, 28 gallons of gas at $3 per gallon = $84. Put away $25 towards the next oil change and stash $20 for your next set of tires and/or maintenance expenses, total operating cost is still only a fraction of your equation. (~ 13 cents per mile)
> 
> Am I missing something?


A vehicle that cost you $10,000 probably will not sell for $7,000 over two years unless both transactions occur on Craigslist. Also I question whether maintenance and repairs will be that low.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> A vehicle that cost you $10,000 probably will not sell for $7,000 over two years unless both transactions occur on Craigslist. Also I question whether maintenance and repairs will be that low.


Like everything, it's a lot of guessing and wishful thinking. :smiles:

The $10k price paid was quite a bit below KBB, and the $7k figure I used was KBB private seller for the same model vehicle, but three years older and with 90k more miles than when I bought it. $7 would be nice, but even $6k would be ok.

Regardless, I'll take what I can get and move forward.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


There is no upside driving for rideshare companies. You won't like what i am going to say, truth is this profession belongs to homeless people. Even those folk will run away after their couple of deposit, realizing they are better off panhandling at 7-11. Lol. They might be worried about that their market is going to be saturated soon ?.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The only thing you gain from uber is weight


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> The only thing you gain from uber is weight


The actual lost is not the depreciating your vehicle, it's your health. Thanks guber.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> The actual lost is not the depreciating your vehicle, it's your health. Thanks guber.


True.....


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

mbd said:


> If you just do 1 platform , in this case just Uber( x and xl) and sweat blood, 2000$ a week possible. High ratings, High AR, no cancellation part of the equation. This in a busy market.
> 2000/7=285 per day, including bonus.
> Start time 4 am.


May be it's possible in 2-3 markets in the entire USA. It's extremely bad generally the rest of 99% market. Basically it's not about how much revenue you can generate, it's all about how much actual money goes into your pocket. Otherwise everybody is breaking up their vehicle and health in exchange for minimum wage. At the end, we are loosers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> truth is this profession belongs to homeless people


Nonsense. It belongs to part timers and people who want flexibility.

I'm semi retired. It works fine for me.

It helps me put off collecting Social Security for a few more years, which boosts up the amount they'll pay me when I do start collecting it.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Nonsense. It belongs to part timers and people who want flexibility.
> 
> I'm semi retired. It works fine for me.
> 
> It helps me put off collecting Social Security for a few more years, which boosts up the amount they'll pay me when I do start collecting it.


It may work for you because you are not entirely depending on guber's income at the moment. Plus you may have other source of income. Perhaps a safety net. Now put yourself into a situation of a young guy. Do you still believe your current situation will work for them?


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I totally understand the depreciation game, but it sounds like you at least had fun playing it over the years. I hated the financial services industry, but between that and my real estate investments, they sure did make me a shit ton of money. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet to make the cash.
> 
> Big vehicles scare the hell out of me, (I absolutely hated our old Yukon Denali) but over the years I've been more a fan of smaller sportier vehicles. 86' corvette, 90' Z twin turbo, 93' Supra TT, 96' SC400, 98' Boxster convertible, 03' G35. Now that I'm old and have slowed down a bit, I drive mostly my 15' 535i, (in Washington) 15' RX350 (in Florida) or really old 06' Type X. (in Hawaii) For work, I drive an old 16' Altima. (LOL, but it's a 100% work car)


Yes very rich I just took the pic from this weak earning record with black car in NYC


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> You won't like what i am going to say, truth is this profession belongs to homeless people. Even those folk will run away after their couple of deposit, realizing they are better off panhandling at 7-11. Lol. They might be worried about that their market is going to be saturated soon ?.


I think a lot of Uber drivers would be homeless if not for Uber. Like many homeless people, many Uber drivers have serious personality defects that makes them virtually unemployable. Personally, I easily make enough money from Uber alone to not be homeless, but some Uber drivers are also homeless people. But as with being rich, being homeless is also a matter of perspective. Are you truly homeless if you have a car? Living in a car is far better than living in a cardboard box under a bridge.

As far panhandling, regardless of how much comparative income you could make doing it, you likely couldn't have any self-respect doing it. I wouldn't pan handle even if I knew I could make much more.



> It may work for you because you are not entirely depending on guber's income at the moment. Plus you may have other source of income. Perhaps a safety net. Now put yourself into a situation of a young guy. Do you still believe your current situation will work for them?


A young guy isn't likely to be able to be the sole provider for his wife and 4 kids on Uber money. But a single guy should easily be able to afford to eat and keep his car in good working order on Uber income.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Uber1010 said:


> Yes very rich I just took the pic from this weak earning record with black car in NYC
> View attachment 308261





Trafficat said:


> I think a lot of Uber drivers would be homeless if not for Uber. Like many homeless people, many Uber drivers have serious personality defects that makes them virtually unemployable. Personally, I easily make enough money from Uber alone to not be homeless, but some Uber drivers are also homeless people. But as with being rich, being homeless is also a matter of perspective. Are you truly homeless if you have a car? Living in a car is far better than living in a cardboard box under a bridge.
> 
> As far panhandling, regardless of how much comparative income you could make doing it, you likely couldn't have any self-respect doing it. I wouldn't pan handle even if I knew I could make much more.
> 
> A young guy isn't likely to be able to be the sole provider for his wife and 4 kids on Uber money. But a single guy should easily be able to afford to eat and keep his car in good working order on Uber income.


Not for too long.



Trafficat said:


> I think a lot of Uber drivers would be homeless if not for Uber. Like many homeless people, many Uber drivers have serious personality defects that makes them virtually unemployable. Personally, I easily make enough money from Uber alone to not be homeless, but some Uber drivers are also homeless people. But as with being rich, being homeless is also a matter of perspective. Are you truly homeless if you have a car? Living in a car is far better than living in a cardboard box under a bridge.
> 
> As far panhandling, regardless of how much comparative income you could make doing it, you likely couldn't have any self-respect doing it. I wouldn't pan handle even if I knew I could make much more.
> 
> A young guy isn't likely to be able to be the sole provider for his wife and 4 kids on Uber money. But a single guy should easily be able to afford to eat and keep his car in good working order on Uber income.


Some guys don't take the sarcasm real well. Not talking about you. Lol.


----------



## Mixwiz (Jan 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I had every intention of financing a vehicle, decided to lease this time around for the payments and lack of interest rate. Even prior to driving U/L I have put massive amounts of miles on my car.


Hate to break it to you but you are paying interest. Here's how lease payments are calculated. Selling price minus residual divided by term is the depreciation side. Selling price plus residual times money factor is the money cost side. Add the two together and add state sales tax on the payment and there you go.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> Yes very rich I just took the pic from this weak earning record with black car in NYC


Driving rideshare isn't for everyone, and results can vary greatly depending on the market you work in, the hours you work, the number of pings you receive, your acceptance rate, etc. $99 for 40+ hrs is pretty shitty, but it's not always that bad for everyone. In comparison, it's quite normal for me to make that much driving Uber X for 3 hrs in the morning. YMMV.


----------



## Fernando-R (Nov 24, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> There is no upside driving for rideshare companies. You won't like what i am going to say, truth is this profession belongs to homeless people. Even those folk will run away after their couple of deposit, realizing they are better off panhandling at 7-11. Lol. They might be worried about that their market is going to be saturated soon ?.


Nonsense, here in New Jersey/Pennsylvania I make easily $1500 weekly and there has been times when I broke into the $2000's if I worked 6-7 days, I usually work 5 days, that will bring you 78K-100K yearly gross.... granted, there are expenses involved that brings your profit down but if you know what you are doing and know your market this is a good gig for having no education required. The huge downside is no job security, one false claim and you could be without access to the app or if you crash your car then you'll need to figure something out quick but if you are smart you can plan ahead for certain eventualities, for example, I always keep 6 months worth of savings just in case something happens I can go on for 6 months without income. If you have at least 3 months it should be fine.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Fernando-R said:


> Nonsense, here in New Jersey/Pennsylvania I make easily $1500 weekly and there has been times when I broke into the $2000's if I worked 6-7 days, I usually work 5 days, that will bring you 78K-100K yearly gross.... granted, there are expenses involved that brings your profit down but if you know what you are doing and know your market this is a good gig for having no education required. The huge downside is no job security, one false claim and you could be without access to the app or if you crash your car then you'll need to figure something out quick but if you are smart you can plan ahead for certain eventualities, for example, I always keep 6 months worth of savings just in case something happens I can go on for 6 months without income. If you have at least 3 months it should be fine.


Good for you. Majority of other drivers are not as lucky as you are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Do you still believe your current situation will work for them?


And that makes me homeless somehow?

When I was just out of high school, I would have been glad to get this gig. I looked for weeks before I found a job, ANY job. I wasn't homeless then, either.

Just because a particular job doesn't support a family of four and a mortgage, that doesn't mean there's something wrong with it.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> And that makes me homeless somehow?
> 
> When I was just out of high school, I would have been glad to get this gig. I looked for weeks before I found a job, ANY job. I wasn't homeless then, either.
> 
> Just because a particular job doesn't support a family of four and a mortgage, that doesn't mean there's something wrong with it.


You got my comment in a wrong way. Guber is a great gig when you are in between jobs. Or when nothing going on, rideshare can help someone to get back on track.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> You got my comment in a wrong way. Guber is a great gig when you are in between jobs. Or when nothing going on, rideshare can help someone to get back on track.


There are a lot of different classes of people that can (and do) benefit from rideshare driving. While I agree that this probably isn't an optimal primary career choice, for many it's a lifeline that affords benefits beyond abject poverty and diminishing health. I can consistently gross $650 /wk driving part time, and still have all evenings, weekends and holidays off. For many people, that just isn't achievable in our modern society.

Driving isn't for everyone, and in many circumstances (and markets) it can be financially devastating, but I want to believe that if played properly, this is often still infinitely better than most available entry level jobs. Drivers need to be cognizant of the risks associated with ridesharing, and realize that if you want to minimize the health hazards, sitting in your car and consuming fast food between pings is a fast road to major health problems.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

No one can become rich driving for Uber.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> There are a lot of different classes of people that can (and do) benefit from rideshare driving. While I agree that this probably isn't an optimal primary career choice, for many it's a lifeline that affords benefits beyond abject poverty and diminishing health. I can consistently gross $650 /wk driving part time, and still have all evenings, weekends and holidays off. For many people, that just isn't achievable in our modern society.
> 
> Driving isn't for everyone, and in many circumstances (and markets) it can be financially devastating, but I want to believe that if played properly, this is often still infinitely better than most available entry level jobs. Drivers need to be cognizant of the risks associated with ridesharing, and realize that if you want to minimize the health hazards, sitting in your car and consuming fast food between pings is a fast road to major health problems.


I totally agree what you mean. I have been in taxi/guber since 2012. I know few people personally who now have some permanent health issues. If the pay is good, i don't mind to go dig oil under the deap ocean. But the risk associated with guber is not worth it at all. People should have a backup plan. Some other ways to make money. When i was driving taxi atleast 30-40% live in the cab and they don't have a place at all. There were several people who literally live at the dfw airport or have fix spot at certain location in the dfw area. Guber is going in the same direction. If you dig in taxi, limo and guber business, you will understand how much guber is taking advantage. Millions of rideshare drivers available worldwide. 50% guber's 120 billion valuation is because of the drivers loss. Right now what most people are earning, is the exchange of their equity and health. Some might be doing ok. You are right, this profession is not for everyone.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, you certainly can become rich doing Uber. As a result of my valued partnership with Uber, I'm typing from a remote tropical island with one of those fruity drinks with an umbrealla in it as we speak. *wakes up*


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yes, you certainly can become rich doing Uber. As a result of my valued partnership with Uber, I'm typing from a remote tropical island with one of those fruity drinks with an umbrealla in it as we speak. *wakes up*


Lol. 
Wake up.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly, no. It is pretty much impossible. Now you could earn money from these gigs and then use that to invest in something else and possibly become "rich" but you aren't ever getting rich by driving people for 54-97 cents a mile ever. 

Don't forget that the accepted longtime industry standard is pretty much one unpaid mile for ever paid mile. Also it is easy to overlook that driving more increases your costs. You may see some drivers here posting screenshots where they earn $1,200 a week. That may not be the norm for them but also consider how many miles they drove to make that. There is no such thing as a magical car which never breaks down or needs to be replaced.


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

You can become rich in w


LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


You can become rich in wisdom.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

You can make a lot of money doing this but the only way would be to drive Uber Black or Uber Black SUV in an area that contains a lot of wealth. For example in LA you can drive an UberSUV for $3.76/mile and 75 cents a minute. So a ride from LA to Pasadena would yield you about $80 before tips in an UberSUV. Now the downside is these vehicles can run you 50-80K. But you can make a ton of money if you drive in an area that has a lot of wealth.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Define rich? Pretty sure most people have their own definition.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If I could pull $500/week with this gig, I would be in hog heaven! lol! But, my current market doesn't merit this kind of income.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> yes, IPO


Like this?! :wink: can't wait to see Uber crash or more likely "postpone" the IPO ?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> A lot of people lease with the intention of financing after the term expires.


This generally is the most expensive way to buy a car. I've leased a car continually for the better part of 20 years. That bad boy is sitting at the dealer at the end of the lease term every single time. I don't think I've had a single lease where the listed residual wasn't higher than I could turn around and buy a similar used model for on the lot.

If you can get the finance company to lower the purchase price at the end of the lease to market, it may work out... But it's rare that they'll do it. I think they get a bigger balance sheet benefit writing off the loss and sending it to auction.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's possible...
1. write a book and sell a crapload of copies
2. Get your murder story sold to the hallmark channel for movie rights
3. Get assaulted by a drunken celebrity and get it on camera, settle out of court for big bucks


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

LAboy said:


> HAHHA it sounds stupid but how much do you all make out there?
> me am just doing Ubereats and grubhub on my motorcycle
> the most i made is 1200 a month
> i see a lot of people doing Uber i wonder how much do you all make a month?ube


If you're not clearing $2,700 per week then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> If you're not clearing $2,700 per week then you're doing it wrong.


Back in 2014, there was 1-2 month window when guber offered $40 guaranteed per hour. Even in those days, $2700 was rare. I am talking about when per mile rate was $1.80 and wait time 0.40 cents per minute. $2700? With these chump change rates these days? Are you high all the time?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Back in 2014, there was 1-2 month window when guber offered $40 guaranteed per hour. Even in those days, $2700 was rare. I am talking about when per mile rate was $1.80 and wait time 0.40 cents per minute. $2700? With these chump change rates? Are you high all the time?


You must be high right now if you can't detect the sarcasm dripping from that reply.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You must be high right now if you can't detect the sarcasm dripping from that reply.


Good one.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Yes of course you can. But you won't find out here. You have to go over to MillionaireUberDrivers


Or you can go to here: https://medium.com/halting-problem/...cisco-s-millionaire-uber-drivers-f6f867a56000

*Inside The World Of San Francisco's Millionaire Uber Drivers*
David - at least, that's what the app said his name was - is no regular Uber driver. Instead of driving a Honda Civic or any regular car, he drives a black Tesla as he picks up passengers around the city. He's 20-something years old, wears a tech t-shirt and Ray-Bans, and he's super rich. David is a member of a new, strange, but increasingly common demographic: the millionaire Uber drivers of San Francisco. Halting Problem was able to arrange an interview with David as he facilitated our morning commute to work.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

PlanoGuber said:


> This generally is the most expensive way to buy a car. I've leased a car continually for the better part of 20 years. That bad boy is sitting at the dealer at the end of the lease term every single time. I don't think I've had a single lease where the listed residual wasn't higher than I could turn around and buy a similar used model for on the lot.
> 
> If you can get the finance company to lower the purchase price at the end of the lease to market, it may work out... But it's rare that they'll do it. I think they get a bigger balance sheet benefit writing off the loss and sending it to auction.


With my credit as it is at the moment, it made the most sense to me and my dealer brother in law (in no way related to the lease - many states away and hates Honda ?).

Every situation is different. The terms and enormous amount under MSRP made sense in this case. The car I wanted, new, with ample time to bring my credit back up.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The only guarentee in this scam is bankruptcy.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Kho said:


> I calculated after taxes, gas, tires, car washes, and insurance that I make about 11 an hour in Atlanta with a maximum 15 minutes between trips. That's not calculating the cost of my vehicle and it's a hybrid that I can get about 40 mpg with. Calculate the car and you're probably making less than minimum wage.
> 
> You would have to use the networking during rides to make more with Uber with some sort of business you own. I plan on starting a non-profit to network with. That should help me make more money an hour and strive for a philanthropist goal.


Any cash tips I get will go in a fund for a future business-non- profit combo that I have planned. I got a tip box with has information about it on it and QR codes to the Go Fund Me campaign, so riders can look with their phones of they want. I'm hoping the idea of contributing to something special rather than just paying for driver Starbucks habit will encourage riders to contribute. I think this also may give riders something they find interesting to yak about during the ride instead of asking personal questions. Maybe I will get fortunate enough to get some rich riders who relate to the target of the planned non-profit, who will visit the GFM campaign page and donate a bunch of money. I have worked for successful non-profits for decades.


----------

